# TNT: White Bean and Tuna salad



## Zereh (Jul 11, 2011)

We munched on this for lunches over the weekend, it's great! I cooked dried white beans in the pressure cooker, adjusted the amount of onion and tuna it called for and used a fresh serrano chile, though I'm sure a few splashes of hot sauce work just as well. I can see this one becoming a (good!) habit. 

You could also skip adding the arugula into the salad and simply serve it on top of your favorite salad greens.

*White Bean and Tuna Salad Recipe*
adapted from: Simply Recipes

1/2 cup of chopped red onions or shallots
The zest and juice of 1 lemon or 2 limes 
1 five- to six-ounce can of tuna packed in olive oil
2 15-ounce cans of cannellini or Great Northern white beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup of chopped arugula 
1 minced Serrano chile or a few splashes of Tabasco sauce
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Salt and olive oil to taste

Sprinkle some of the lemon juice over the chopped onions while you prepare the other ingredients. This will take some of the oniony edge off the onions.

Drain the oil from the tuna and put the tuna into a large bowl. Add the beans to the tuna and gently stir to combine. Add the arugula, black pepper, lemon zest and lemon juice and mix to combine. Add Tabasco or chile to taste. If the salad needs more acid, add a little more lemon juice. If the salad seems a little dry, add a little bit of olive oil. Add salt to taste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 11, 2011)

Zereh said:


> We munched on this for lunches over the weekend, it's great! I cooked dried white beans in the pressure cooker, adjusted the amount of onion and tuna it called for and used a fresh serrano chile, though I'm sure a few splashes of hot sauce work just as well. I can see this one becoming a (good!) habit.
> 
> You could also skip adding the arugula into the salad and simply serve it on top of your favorite salad greens.
> 
> ...



That sounds really good.


----------

